# Sar b6p?



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok guys. Here's another one for you. I have the opportunity to pick up a SAR B6P for around $280 and everything I have read has been very positive. Have any of you had any experience with this gun? It's Turkish made by a firearm company that has been in business since 1880 and issues to the Turkish Military and Special Police. This model too I've read. They're imported by EAA and from what I have read a CZ75 clone. Usually I would say it's too good to be true but I have yet to read anything really negative except by a few people who seem to be biased because it's not a S&W, Sig, H&K, or other big name. Thoughts?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a SAR K2 45. I love it. Only down side has been lack of spare parts and aftermarket support.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

That's what I was worried about but there is an online store that has magazines for SAR pistols. Tombstonetactical.com. Have you looked under EAA? I've found several sites that don't list SAR but list their guns under EAA.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Mags have been easy. I want to change the sights


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

I had one of the SAR B6P pistols, and it ran and shot well. It is a very light gun for its size, so it is a little tricky on recoil. $280 is a very good price!


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. Charlie. I thought $280 was good. Did it have a break in period or anything like that? Smitty, I'm not sure if it's true but I read somewhere that you can use aftermarket CZ75 sights on the B6. Not sure about the K2.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

The one I had ran fine right out of the box. Good Luck!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know about the B6P. Does not work for me. Not even close.


----------

